# EDGE AERO - Alle Infos.



## GTdanni (7. April 2009)

So Freunde da ist es also das mystische Edge Aero, jedenfalls nannte GT den Lack im Katalog so. 

Als Schnäppchen kam es in mein Radzimmer und wartet nun auf seinen Aufbau. 

Ich werde dazu mein Rage zerlegen und nur die Teile umbauen, der 60er Rage Rahmen geht dann mit Gabel weg. (am besten hier)  

Der Lack am Edge Aero ist wirklich ne Wucht und muss ca 10 Schichten dick sein, das Logo an der OR Kappe ist kaum noch lesbar, ebenso die RN am linken Ausfaller. 

Unter dem Innenlager ist eine 54 eingeschlagen obwohl der Rahmen von den Maßen her ein 56er ist. Komisch. 

Morgen/Übermorgen beginne ich mit dem Zusammenbau. 

Einzig negativ ist mir aufgefallen das es nur einen Flaschenhalter hat. 

Hat da jemand ne Idee wie ich da ans Unterrohr ne 2 Aufnahme bekomme? 

Ich hatte da an was ankleben gedacht ein Stück Winkel mit 2 Gewinden oder so. 


















Cu Danni


----------



## versus (7. April 2009)

mensch danni, das teil sieht echt scharf aus!!! allerdings bekomme ich bei der vorstellung eines flaschenhalters an DIESEM unterrohr hektische flecken 

wie wäre es denn stattdessen mit einer 1L flasche, ggf. mit einem seitlich offenen flaschenhalter, falls sie mit einem normalen nicht passen sollte. 

bin gespannt wie es wird und wie der erste fahrbericht ausfällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (7. April 2009)

Ebenfalls meine Glückwünsche - der Lack sieht wirklich gut aus!
Aber so speziell wie das Design des Rahmens - so speziell vielleicht auch der Sattel:



Ich find ja auch diese Idee durchaus interessant. Und dir würde sie die Löcher sparen...


----------



## cleiende (7. April 2009)

Moment mal!
Das Aero Edge ist eigentlich ein Tria-Bomber. Und wo gehört da die Flasche hin? Genau, an den Adapter für 2 Trinkflaschen, der seinerseits an der Sattelstütze hängt.

Übrigens ein schönes Rad, aber ein wenig schwer. Allerdings sausteif.


----------



## versus (7. April 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Moment mal!
> Das Aero Edge ist eigentlich ein Tria-Bomber. Und wo gehört da die Flasche hin? Genau, an den Adapter für 2 Trinkflaschen, der seinerseits an der Sattelstütze hängt.
> 
> Übrigens ein schönes Rad, aber ein wenig schwer. Allerdings sausteif.



*einspruch! *
das vengeance war der tria-bomber mit 26". soweit ich weiss, war das edge aero, bzw das fury (wo war eigentlich der unterschied - sehen gleich aus und sind beide aus 6061er alu ) ein "normales" rennrad (28"), bzw. maximal ein zeitfahrrad. aber mit der flaschenhalterposition hast du schon recht.


----------



## burschilan (8. April 2009)

Klasse Rahmen, ich bin schon gespannt wie es aufgebaut aussieht. Wenn es mit TT Lenker aufgebaut werden soll kann man ja auch da noch eine Flasche unterbringen. Aber BITTE nichts an das schöne Unterrohr basteln. Ist das der Rahmen aus der Bucht? Wenn ja bin ich wegen des Hausfriedens froh das ich nicht mitgeboten habe, zum anderen bin ich doch etwas sehnsüchtig.
Gruß
Björn


----------



## GTdanni (8. April 2009)

Ich hab das Rad heute mal zusammengesteckt und mir ist fast die Luft weg geblieben. 

Es ist einfach nur wunderschön. 

Fotos mach ich erst wenn es fertig ist und natürlich in der Sonne wenn der Lack richtig zur Geltung kommt. 

Einige Probleme hatte ich mit der Umwerferschelle, deren Position war nicht ganz richtig und ich musste etwas basteln. 

Morgen muss ich nun noch eine ca 30mm lange Hülsenmutter für die Bremse vorne besorgen und es ist fertig. 

Ach ja und die Gabellänge muss ich noch ändern, ich hab ja nun mit Eigenbaulösungen aus der Gewindegabel eine Gabel gemacht die man mit Ahead Steuersatz und Vorbau fahren kann. Nun muss ich die ganze Sache noch kürzen da ich keinen Spacer fahren möchte.  


Das mit dem Flaschenhalter nervt mich etwas, mir waren 2 800ml Flaschen schon recht wenig. Na mal sehen wie ich das löse. 

Ich baue das Rad auch erstmal mit Rennlenker auf und nutze es auch als Rennrad. Beim Tria und Zeitfahren montiere ich jeweils nen Aufsatz. 
Wenn ich mal noch ein normale Rennrad habe (neben den 3 jetzigen - Edge - Crosser - SSP) wird das Aero als Zeitfahrmaschine umgebaut. 

Sattel ist ein SLR TT, für mich der beste Sattel der Welt, da kann ich 200km drauf sitzen wie im Ohrensessel.     



Cu Danni


----------



## GTdanni (8. April 2009)

Ach und ich finde immernoch das 191â¬ fÃ¼r den Rahmen mit Gabel, Sattelklemme und Steuersatz (Stronglight A 9) ein SchnÃ¤ppchen waren. 

Cu Danni


----------



## GT-Sassy (8. April 2009)

Am Schwinn Rennrad meiner Frau hatte ich das gleiche Problem mit den Flaschenhalter. Im Triathlon bedarf gibt es welche die Du hinten am Sattel montiers. Beim Rennrad fahren geht man ja nicht so weit hinter den Sattel.



Und so schlimm sieht das gar nicht aus


----------



## GTdanni (8. April 2009)

Ich hab aber hinten noch ne kleine Satteltasche. 

Der oben gezeigte Sattel ist ja ganz nett aber *270â¬* 
sind dann doch etwas viel. 


Cu Danni


----------



## GT-Sassy (8. April 2009)

Es gibt da auch Halter für die Sattelstütze und für den Lenker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (8. April 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Es ist einfach nur wunderschön.
> 
> Fotos mach ich erst wenn es fertig ist und natürlich in der Sonne wenn der Lack richtig zur Geltung kommt.



ich bin sehr gespannt!



GTdanni schrieb:


> Das mit dem Flaschenhalter nervt mich etwas, mir waren 2 800ml Flaschen schon recht wenig. Na mal sehen wie ich das löse.



ein glück gibt es hier in JEDEM dorf mind. einen trinkwasserbrunnen. war schon lange nicht mehr mit 2 flaschen unterwegs


----------



## bvarnfullagts (9. April 2009)

Profile designs makes a light two bottle behind the saddle holder out of molded Zytel nylon. It bolts on to the back of the seat rails.  I have one of these Aero Edge frames a 96 model in the vibrant red ano version.  I've been slowly putting parts away for it for nearly a year now.  Some day.....


----------



## GTdanni (9. April 2009)

Das mit dem Halter hinter dem Sattel will mir noch nicht gefallen, zumal ich auf Abfahrten immer den Arsch hinter den Sattel klemme (ich hab Affenarme). 

Bei uns gibts zwar keine Brunnen aber da ich auch nur durch Dörfer fahre komme ich an genug Friedhöfen vorbei wo fast überall nen Hahn ist. Aber nun mag ich eben nicht jede halbe Stunde anhalten. Warten wir es mal ab. 


Nun mal noch ne Frage. 
Wie verlege ich am besten das Kabel für den Trittfrequenzmesser am Unterrohr? 

Wenn man es oben irgendwie rein bekommen würde könnte man es ja durchfädeln wie die Züge aber da ein Loch reinbohren ist nicht so toll. 
Die andere Variante mit Sekundenkleber macht sicher den Lack kaputt wenn das Kabel mal ab soll. 
Vielleicht teste ich mal breiten Tesafilm über die ganze Länge. 


Cu Danni


----------



## versus (9. April 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Bei uns gibts zwar keine Brunnen aber da ich auch nur durch Dörfer fahre komme ich an genug Friedhöfen vorbei wo fast überall nen Hahn ist. Aber nun mag ich eben nicht jede halbe Stunde anhalten.



eine flasche pro halbe stunde? ist das so heiss bei euch  ?

das mit tesafilm habe ich (am klein renner) auch schon praktiziert. geht ganz gut. man muss es nur ab und zu erneuern.


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. April 2009)

Lecker, Leichenwasser:kotz:
Du weisst das Friedhöfe kein Leitungswasser haben, sondern Brunnen!


----------



## GTdanni (9. April 2009)

Wenn 30°C sind schaff ich schon die 2 Flaschen in einer Stunde. 

Und bei uns haben die Friedhöfe keine Brunnen sondern Trinkwasserleitungen. 


Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (9. April 2009)

Wenn ich nächsten Winter mal Zeit habe versuche ich mal einen Lack zu bekommen der dem des Aero ähnelt, dann kommen noch Felgen und evtl andere Teile dran.  

Die Silbernen Reifen sind nun auch nicht mehr so passend aber die bleiben erstmal dran. 

Samstag (wenn ich die lange Hülsenmutter bekomme) mach ich es evtl fertig und mache Bilder. 


Cu Danni der Leichenwassertrinker


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. April 2009)

Das sollte keine Anmache sein, 90% der Friedhöfe in D haben Brunnen. Überleg doch mal was das kostet bei Leitungswasser.
Kannst mir glauben, ich habe bei einem Wasserver- und Entsorger gearbeitet.


----------



## GTdanni (9. April 2009)

Ich hab das auch nicht als Anmache verstanden. 
Ich arbeite zwar im genau anderen Gewerbe (Elektro) aber ich weiß das es an den Friedhöfen wo ich Wasser hole ne Trinwasserleitung ist. 
Zur Not nehm ich aber auch mal Wasser aus nem Fluss wenn es nicht anders geht. 

Und manchmal kommt man an einer Kneipe vorbei, da kann man prima 2 Weizen trinken und auf dem Klo die Flaschen füllen. 

Hach ich liebe den Sommer. 

Frohe warme Ostern wünsche ich euch. 

Cu danni


----------



## versus (9. April 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Und manchmal kommt man an einer Kneipe vorbei, da kann man prima 2 Weizen trinken und auf dem Klo die Flaschen füllen.






GTdanni schrieb:


> Frohe warme Ostern wünsche ich euch.



das wünsche ich auch allerseits - ab morgen 10 tage urlaub (mit renner im gepäck)


----------



## eddy 1 (10. April 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Nun mal noch ne Frage.
> Wie verlege ich am besten das Kabel für den Trittfrequenzmesser am Unterrohr?
> 
> 
> ...



Kabel erstmal mittig provisorisch festmachen (Tesa)

und dann steinschlagschutzfolie drüber

diese mit nem fön erwärmen und die luft rausdrücken

Tesa ab und fertig


----------



## GTdanni (13. April 2009)

So und heute war es dann so weit. 

Die ersten 110km mit dem neuen Rad. 

Ach ja und es ist nicht nur schön sondern auch schnell.  















Besser würde natürlich ne schwarze Gruppe aussehen aber ich hab erstmal nur die silberne Ultegra da. 

Cu Danni


----------



## bvarnfullagts (13. April 2009)

Great Job danni!


----------



## lfo (14. April 2009)

Sehr schön geworden guter Mix aus alten und neuen Sachen und eines der ganz wenigen Bikes an dem dieses Shimano Kurbeldesign gut aussieht.


----------



## Kelme (14. April 2009)

Eine schwarze Gruppe würde das Rad aus meiner Sicht in die schon oft besetzte Ecke "böse Maschine" drängen, aber das hat es gar nicht nötig. Das Silber empfinde ich als "leichten" und angenehmen Kontrast zu dem flächigen Rahmen, der von der Seite eher "schwer" daher kommt. Von daher: Sehr schön geworden und so lassen.


----------



## chrrup150 (19. April 2009)

das edge ict ist richtig schön geworden 
was die silberne gruppe angeht, schliesse ich mich kelme an.
sie durchbricht die harte starke optik des rahmens und bringt ein wenig eleganz hinein.
TOP RAD 
SO LASSEN, BITTE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triplewanker (4. Februar 2010)

Dann will ich das Thema nochmal aufwärmen. Kann man ja bei der Kälte gebrauchen. Ich habe mich durch Danni inspirieren lassen, und mir auch nen Edge Aero geholt, da ich den Rahmen wunderschön finde. Nun kommt er in meine Hände und ein weiteres GT Edge Aero auf die europäischen Strassen, denn momentan steht es noch in NY bei einem Kumpel, de es mir ende Februar hoffentlich mitbringt. Dann schaun wir mal. Weiß bleibt er auf keinen Fall. Ich habe da schon eine andere Idee. Um Gewicht zu sparen wird hier eloxiert!!!!!!

Wenn es irgendwann mal News gibt, stell ich sie ein.

Beste Grüße.


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. Februar 2010)

Nehm es mir nicht übel, aber ich finde der Rahmen sieht mit den breiten Unterrohr einfach nach Baumarkt aus. Sorry, ist aber meine Meinung.


----------



## Triplewanker (5. Februar 2010)

Nehm ich nicht übel. Ist eben Geschmackssache. Und das da jeder einen anderen hat ist auch gut so, sonst gäbe es ja nur Einheitsbrei.


----------



## GTdanni (5. Februar 2010)

Da bin ich aber sehr gespannt was draus wird. 

Was ist es für eine RH? 

Muss irgendwas kleines sein, mein 56er (54 steht drunter) ist am Sitzrohr "größer" geschweißt. 

Schade ist natürlich das die originale Gabel nicht dabei ist, die HSC ist aber auch schön und sieht fast genauso aus (ich hab auch so eine) 

Erzähl mal wo der Aufbau so hingeht. 


Cu Danni


----------



## Triplewanker (6. Februar 2010)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber sehr gespannt was draus wird.
> 
> Was ist es für eine RH?
> 
> ...



Wurde mir als 54" angegeben. Vielleicht ist es dann ja nen 52"??? Naja, werd ich sehen. 

Erstmal kommt der weiße Lack runter. Dann will ich den Rahmen eloxieren lassen. Ich denke an ein Grün oder Blau, dass dann in Kombi mit (wenns grelles grün wird) mit fast nur schwarzen Anbauteilen. Ne Kurbel ist schon da (FSA SLK light). LRS wird ne Kombi aus Mavic Carbon und Spinergy. Bremsen sind auch schon da. Die Oval Aero. Schaltung?? Ich hatte an die SRAM Force 2010 gedacht. Naja, und dann der ganze kleine Rest eben. Lenker bin ich noch unschlüssig. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich nen Aero oder ne Rennbügel nehme. Zeigt sich dann. Als in meinen Gedanken ist es schon recht fertig. Die Schrift, wenns eine gibt, soll sich, wie bei Dir nur auf dass GT beschränken. Vielleicht sogar noch etwas reduzierter. Naja, wenn man selber baut, kann sich eh alles stündlich ändern, kennste ja.

Apospos Gabel: Die HSC kommt raus und die Edge Aero von meinem ZR 3000 rein und die HSC ans ZR.


----------



## Triplewanker (7. Januar 2011)

Es hat sich nun doch ein wenig verändert. Hier das Ergebnis.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (8. Januar 2011)

So it's a looker not a rider?  Tomasius is your almost done?  Seeing these makes me want to get started on my NOS 96 in Red.


----------

